# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  MSC Musica

## Trakman

Τρεις φωτογραφίες σημερινές ή μάλλον χθεσινές (8/5) με το MSC Musica στο Κατάκολο.

Φώτο 1
Φώτο 2
Φώτο 3

Αφιερωμένες στους Leo, mastrokostas, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, και mike_rodos!! 
(Mike συγχαρητήρια για το ρεπορτάζ στο Costa Luminosa!!!)

----------


## DeepBlue

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

----------


## lostromos

Τι βάρος να έχει αυτή η άγκυρα? Και βάλτε και τη καδένα...
Προσέξτε τόυς ναύτες πως δείχνουν δίπλα της.

----------


## Apostolos

Χωρίς ζώνη ασφαλείας, σωσίβιο και οι μπογιές να πέφτουν στην θάλασσα!!! Αυτά δέν τα βλέπει κάποιος???

----------


## lostromos

Και χωρίς κράνος...

2009-05-21_13-41-29DSC_0242a.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εδώ θα κρίνουμε την πρωτοτυπία της φωτογραφίας κυρίως και λιγότερο το θέμα safety, αυτό ας το δουν τα PSC. Θα ήθελα όμως να τονίσω μια άλλη παράμετρο. Το βάψιμο της άγκυρας είναι θέμα ντεκόρ εξωτερικά και το εξωτερικό βάψιμο επιτρέπεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και σε άλλα λιμάνια. Στην Βόρεια Ευρώπη για να μαρκάρεις τα βυθίσματα, επειδή σου έβαλε παρατήρηση το PSC, δεν επιτρέπεται για περιβαντολογικούς λόγους, να τα βάψεις και σου δίνουν 14 μέρες για να το τακτοποιήσεις. Δηλαδή μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα... μια τρέλα γενικότερα :-?

----------


## roussosf

εγω θα προτεινω κατι πολυ πιο πρακτικο
βαφεις την αγκυρα μαυρη η στο χρωμα της σκουριας . και τα δυο ουδετερα χρωματα 
ετσι δεν εχεις αναγκη κανενα και εξωτερικο ντεκορ αψογο

----------


## AegeanIslands

Κατι πιο πρακτικο επισης θα ηταν
να τοποθετουσαν ανοξειδωτη αγκυρα!
Quarantee Rustproof :Smile:

----------


## lostromos

> Κατι πιο πρακτικο επισης θα ηταν
> να τοποθετουσαν ανοξειδωτη αγκυρα
> Quarantee Rustproof!


Ώπα ώπα παιδιά...

----------


## roussosf

εχει δικιο ο lostromos κατι ξερει
μια ανοξειδωτη θα κοστιζει το μισο βαπορι

----------


## Leo

O lostromos είναι τυχερός αμα έχει τέτοια θέα πιάτο από κάτω. Αν ήταν η δουλειά μου σε μια τέτοια τοποθεσία..... αλοίμονο στο εργοδότη μου  :Very Happy: .

----------


## lostromos

> O lostromos είναι τυχερός αμα έχει τέτοια θέα πιάτο από κάτω. Αν ήταν η δουλειά μου σε μια τέτοια τοποθεσία..... αλοίμονο στο εργοδότη μου .


Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι σας ξεχνάω όμως...? :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τον cpt babis ! :Wink:  Ενα ομορφο νεο βαπορι !
IMG_6925.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Για τον cpt babis ! Ενα ομορφο νεο βαπορι !
> IMG_6925.jpg


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε mastrokosta!!!!!
Να εισαι καλα !!!!
Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!

----------


## lostromos

Κατά τη σημερινή προσέγγιση στον Πειραιά, ήρθε ένας πλωτός γερανός. που ανέβασε ένα πτερύγιο προπέλλας (KMW) πάνω στο πλοίο.

----------


## nkr

Αφιξη του MSC MUSICA στην Σαντορινη.

----------


## nkr

Μια φωτογραφια ακομα στη Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στον Mastrokosta.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μια φωτο του πλοιου στην Βενετια.
msc musica.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια στις 17/9/09

DSC01555.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στον Μαστροκώστα, στον Γιωργο (Trakman), στον Μπάμπη (cpt babis), στον lostromos, στον Leo, στον συντοπίτη μου Φίλιππο από το Αίγιο και σε ολους οσους αρεσει αυτο το ομορφο βαπόρι.

----------


## ιθακη

6-04-2010 απο την γεφυρα του kefalonia

μια με φοντο τον πισω αετο ιθακης
DSCN2474a.jpg

αφιερωμενη σε trakman,apostolos,leo,mastrokostas,seaways lover,nkr και σε ολους τους λατρεις του

----------


## DeepBlue

Προχθεσινή αναχώρηση από Πειραιά P1020835.jpg

P1020836.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το MSC MUSICA στην άφιξη του στην Σαντορίνη!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84100

----------


## SOLSTICE

H πρώτη επίσκεψη του Musica για το 2010 επισκιάστηκε από το Arcadia!  Αλλά κι η επόμενη θα επισκιαστεί από το Queen Victoria ενώ στις  υπόλοιπες θα είναι μαζί με το Armonia!

----------


## Super Jet

Την τετάρτη σας έχω φωτογραφίες απο την αναχώριση του πλοίου απο τον Πειραιά την πέμπτη καθώς και απο την αναχώριση του arkadia.

----------


## Super Jet

η αναχώριση λοιπόν!
MSC MUSICA.JPG
MSC MUSICA 1.JPG
MSC MUSICA 2.JPG
MSC MUSICA 3.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Αναχωρηση του Msc Musica απο τον Πειραια στις 15.4.2010.

msc musica1 15.4.2010.jpg

msc musica2 15.4.2010.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9hpOvNCy14

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Musica στην Κέρκυρα στις 08/08/2008. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους :Cool: .

MUSICA 01.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Συνηθισμένη εικόνα που βλέπουμε, κάθε φορά που το Musica είναι στο Πειραιά.

----------


## lostromos

Και μιά ακόμη, κοιτάζοντας πιό ψηλά...

----------


## Leo

lostrome φορ γιου, κοίτα και λίγο χαμηλότερα  :Very Happy: 

DSCN1379musica.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο Leo!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

όμορφο κρουαζιεροπλοιοο εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον εσωτερικά δεν έιχα την τύχη ούτε νομίζω θα την έχω  :Razz: 
στο ΜΠΑΡΙ
P4120534.jpg

----------


## lostromos

> lostrome φορ γιου, κοίτα και λίγο χαμηλότερα 
> 
> DSCN1379musica.jpg


Ε, τώρα το είδα...
Πρέπει να σου κάνω δώρο ένα 500άρη φακό! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Είμουνα σε μια συνάντηση και είχα μαζί μου μια διακριτική μηχανούλα, αλλιώς  θα σου έκανα έκπληξη  :Very Happy: !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Msc Musica_...Πειραιας...αποπλους 15-7-2010. 
DSCN2904.jpg

DSCN2908.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Περίπου 100 καμπίνες σ' αυτή τη φωτογραφία. Παρ' όλο που μ' αρέσει σαν πλοίο, εδώ φαίνεται σαν κτίριο...

----------


## SEA_PILOT



----------


## Express Pigasos

Αναχωρηση εκ Πειραιως.....



Το πλοιο μετα απο 6(?) συνεχεις σεζον επισκεψεων στον Πειραια αλλαζει προορισμους.. Θα κανει κρουαζιερες Λατινικη Αμερικη - Βορεια και Δυτικη Ευρωπη καθως επισης σε οσες κρουαζιερες κανει προς τη πλευρα μας ο Πειραιας αντικατασταθηκε απο το Γυθειο(!)

----------


## manolisfissas

το M.S.C MUSICA στις 8-09-11 στον Πειραιά :Surprised:  :Surprised: 


MSC MUSICA 8-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Εμενα παντως αυτη η σειρα πλοιων της MSC (Musica,Orchestra,Poesia kai Magnifica) μου φαινεται σαν να ειναι φτιαγμενη απο Lego.

----------


## pantelis2009

To MSC MUSICA........09-06-2011 στις 06.30 π.μ. μπαίνοντας στον Πειραιά.

MSC MUSICA 29 09-06-2011.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Στον Σαρωνικο λιγο μετα απο αναχωρηση του απο Πειραια.Φωτο τραβηγμενη απο το Highspeed 2 το 2008, καθως το προσπερνουσαμε.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Τελευταία πρωινή μανούβρα στον Πειραιά στις 15/11/12!! Ίσως μας ξαναρθεί το '14..!! :Fat:

----------


## SteliosK

Msc Musica 
Αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 27/10/2011
Msc Musica 27-10-2011.JPG

----------


## Aquaman

To πλοιο της Λεγκο..εεεεεεεεεε της MSC ηθελα να πω,στη Σαντορινη το 2011.

----------


## Trakman

Στη Βενετία.

Trakakis_P6246057a.jpg Trakakis_P6246064a.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το MSC MUSICA όταν στις 29-05-2015 πήγαινε για Κέρκυρα, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ¶γιος Σπυρίδων. 

MSC-MUSICA-64-29-05-2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MSC MUSICA.jpg 21-8-08

Aπέναντι από την παγόδα.

----------


## leo85

Το Musica σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

MUSICA 20-9-2018 .jpg 

20-9-2018

----------


## leo85

Το MSC Musica στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

MSC-MUSICA-14-8-2019-.jpg 

14-08-2019.

----------

